#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة المناقشات >  هل تؤمن بوجود لؤم الفلاحين

## عادل الشرقاوي

هل تؤمن بوجود لؤم الفلاحين

بالطبع لا نقصد هنا الاساءة للفلاح المصري فكلنا فلاحين ..
ولكن كونك مصري اكيد سمعت هذة الجملة فى موقف معين ( بلاش لؤم الفلاحين )
فلكل شعب او قبيلة او مجتمع فيه الصفات السيئة والصفات الحميدة ..
فشئت ام ابيت .. هذة الجملة تُطلق فى المجتمع المصري .. 
وتعالوه نتذكر سعاد حسني في فيلم غريب في بيتي لما قالت لنور الشريف : أيوااااااا هنبتدي بقي _لؤم الفلاحين_ 
فـ نور الشريف قالها : ربنا يسامحك 
هههههههههههه

----------


## ابن البلد

ربنا سامحك

بس أنا أوؤيد أن في لؤم فلاحين 
 :: 

لي عودة علشان أتكلم شوية 
 ::-s: 
عن اللؤم ده 
 :3:  :3:

----------


## عادل الشرقاوي

> ربنا سامحك
> 
> بس أنا أوؤيد أن في لؤم فلاحين 
> 
> 
> لي عودة علشان أتكلم شوية 
> 
> عن اللؤم ده


ههههههههههههه والله يا ابن البلد انا اول مرة اعمل استطلاع وشكلها بعد الموضوع ده هتكون الاخيرة  :: 
وعلشان السياسة خلاص بقينا نخدها بحقن وكمان فى العضل  :: 
فقولت نغير شوية 
مستنيك يا باشا

----------


## فراشة

هههههه بص عادل

انا من الصعيد لكن من المدينة 

عندنا أهل الريف في الصعيد برضه بنسميهم فلاحين

وبنطلق عليهم نفس الكلمة وأقولك ليه

ههههههه بس والله ماحد يزعل مني انا هاتكلم بصراحة

جميع البشر ممكن يكون عندهم حتة لؤم

لكن كل ماكان المجتمع مدني كل ماقدر الإنسان يداري لؤمه وومايبنش عليه الكذب

أما الريفي البسيط بطيبته وتلقائيته لما بيحب يتلائم بيبقى مكشوف

وبيظهر عليه لأن مش بيعرف يتلائم .. بمعنى مش بيعرف يحور أو يفبرك كذبه

من هنا بيبقى ظاهر ومكشوف .. ههههه لكنه بالطبع موجود

----------


## drmustafa

حلوة الفكرة عادل 

أؤمن بوجود صفة اللؤم في كل الطبقات والفئات بدرجات كغيرها من الصفات 

ولكن هناك من يستطيع أن يتلاءم دون أن يظهر عليه ذلك 
وهناك من يظهر عليه التلاؤم فور محاولته أن يتلاءم 

حد فاهم حاجة من السطرين اللي فوق دول .. أصسل انا نفسي مش فاهم

تحياتي وودي للجميع

----------


## اليمامة

يا سلام يا عادل
الإستطلاع زى الفل 
تسلم ايدك 

بص بقى يا سيدى وبحسب علمى يعنى ان اللؤم دا هو نوع من انواع الذكاء والمعايشة والتكيف مع الأوضاع وممكن أقول الفهلوة ..
وممكن تصنيفه على محملين ..حلو ووحش
فلو كان حلو اسمه مكر ..والمكر أظن شىء محمود بحسب ما جاء فى القرآن الكريم
أما لو كان وحش فإسمه خبث ..ربنا يبعد عننا الخبث والخبثاء 

باتفق مع الآراء اللى تقول ان كلنا فينا لؤم ايا كانت نسبة المكر فيه والخبث 
ولكن الفكرة فى اللى بيقدر يتوارى ويتغلب فعلا على اللؤم ..وانا بحيى فراشة على الجزئية دى فى مشاركتها الحقيقية 

ولذلك ناس كتير تقول الفلاحين دول ناس بسطاء وطيبين وليسوا ساذجين ..ودا فعلا صحيح ولذلك هو لا يتناقض مع اللؤم بناء على التفسير أعلاه ..ايه يعنى لما تكون لئيم وطيب ؟!
ماتنساش ان الفلاحين دول لهم أصل وماضى عريق ..هما جذور مصر الحقيقية..هما اللى وقفوا فى مواجهة الإنجليز فى جوانية مصر ..واتنشنقوا واتعذبوا واتبددت محاصيلهم وأموالهم ..هما اللى كانوا بيدفعوا التمن وكانوا متمسكين بالأرض والزرع والأصل ..ويمكن للمرجعية التاريخية دى الفلاحين اكتسبوا صفة اللؤم والذكاء لأنهم كانوا لازم يفكروا ويواجهوا علشان يعيشوا ويحافظوا على الأرض والعرض ..ونتذكر مع بعض حادثة دنشواى مثلا ..

الفلاح دا بنى آدم عبقرى تقريبا ..فاهم كويس أوى فى الحياة وفى شغلته لأن الفلاح تقريبا بيعمل كل شىء وبيكتسب مهارات متعددة فى الحياة ..وبدون قراءة وكتابة غالبا ! وهو دا برضو سبب اللؤم ..لأن اللؤم شىء مكتسب بتنمية البيئة والحياة الإرتجالية التى لا تعتمد على قواعد وقوانيين محددة ..

أنا بشكرك جدا يا عادل على استطلاع الأسبوع دا الطريف 

 :f:

----------


## أحمد ناصر

أهلا يا عادل
شكرا لك على الإستطلاع المختلف
يسعدنى أن أكون أول المصوتين ب لا
لا أؤمن بوجود لؤم الفلاحين
صحيح إنى ساعات كتير بأقول كده لزملائى فى العمل بصفة الهزار
لكن الحقيقة إننا لازم نعرف إن فيه أمر نهى واضح ومباشر فى القرآن ألا يسخر قوم من قوم عسى أن يكونوا خير منهم..وحديث نبوى صريح ومباشر بأنه ليس من شأن المسلم أن يحقر أخاه المسلم
فكل الكلام عن الفلاح اللئيم والصعيدى القفل والمية المالحة والوشوش الكالحة والكاورك العبيط والألف نورى ولا ما أعرفش مين
وإن فات عليك تعبان فوته وإن فات عليك أبصر إيه موته
كل ده كلام لا يتماشى مع الروح السمحة للإسلام ولا مع تعاليم الأديان
أحيانا بنقولها هزار لكن لازم نحرص إنها ما تستقرش فى أذهاننا كحقيقة راسخة حتى لا نزل
شكرا لك يا عادل
 :f2:

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

الدليل المؤكد على لؤم الفلاحين  هو لؤم أشهر فلاحين المنوفية  الفلاح المخلوع *محمد حسنى السيد مبارك* معروف بـ " *حسنى مبارك* ( اتولد فى كفر المصيلحة ، المنوفيه ، 4 مايو 1928 )

ويقولون عن المنوفية الشئ الكثير 



> منوفى !!  أعوذ بالله !!				*كتبها هناء النحاس ، في 					8 أبريل 2008  					الساعة: 					20:45 م* السلام عليكم. موضوعى اليوم شائع جدا والكل عارفه  وهو الكره للمنايفه!   محافظه المنوفيه واحده من محافظات مصربس من اكتر  المحافظات المكروهه من باقى محافظات مصراقصد طبعا الاشخاص ولا اعرف لماذا؟
> فيما مضى ظهرت اشاعه عن المنوفيه ان اهلها بخلاء جدا  لدرجه ان فى" مثل" ظهر عن المنايفه ومش كده بس بل ان لو بتكلم حد من اى محافظه تانى وقلت انى منوفى تلاقى النفور والبعد فى نفس الوقت ولا اعرف لماذا؟
> المنوفيه تعتبر من المحافظات الريفيه واهل الريف معروفون بالكرم وحسن الضيافه
> واذا كان فعلا فى شخص اتعامل مع  منوفى ووجد انه بخيل فهل معنى ذلك ان جميع من بالمحافظه بخلاء؟
> يوجد فى كل مكان اشخاص بخلاء فهل نعمم ان كل من بالمحافظه بخيل؟
> ولماذا لاننظر ان تلك المحافظه منها اشخاص سياسين وفنانين معروفون مثلالرئيس حسنى مبارك, الرئيس الراحل انور السادات, رئيس الوزراء الاسبق كمال الجنزورى.
> وفنانين مثل عبله كامل واخوها مجدى كامل, آثار الحكيم, فاروق الفيشاوى,محى اسماعيل وغيرهم.
> انا من المنوفيه واهلها طيبون جدا وكرماء ووقت الشده يكون الجميع معا,
>  اريد ان اعرف رايكم فى الموضوع وكلمونى عن سبب الكره للمنايفه وهل فعلا الكره ده وفقا للسمع ام للمعرفه بهم؟
> ...




وللعلم النقد الساخر من الشخصيات العامة مباح ولا ضرر منه طالما هذا النقد خالي من السب والقذف *
*


منوفي محصلشي






....وطرالم طم طم!

----------


## عادل الشرقاوي

فراشة 
الدكتور مصطفى
الأستاذ احمد ناصر 
اليمامة
الدكتور جمال
اشكركم جميعاً على التصويت والمشاركة الجميلة والأراء اللى مهما اختلفت او اتفقت نسبياً
لكنها اتفقت على طيبة وروعة الفلاح المصري ..
والحمد لله ان الأستطلاع عجبكم  ::

----------


## oryam

بالطبع ...الفلاح خبيث ولئيم ....

----------


## سراقة

مهما دول ال موديين مصر فى ستين داهيه 
بيروحوا يجيبوهم من العزب والقرى فى الانتخابات وخش وعلم على الفانوس وتبقى فى الاخر اراده شعبيه

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> يا سلام يا عادل
> الإستطلاع زى الفل 
> تسلم ايدك 
> 
> بص بقى يا سيدى وبحسب علمى يعنى ان اللؤم دا هو نوع من انواع الذكاء والمعايشة والتكيف مع الأوضاع وممكن أقول الفهلوة ..
> وممكن تصنيفه على محملين ..حلو ووحش
> فلو كان حلو اسمه مكر ..والمكر أظن شىء محمود بحسب ما جاء فى القرآن الكريم
> أما لو كان وحش فإسمه خبث ..ربنا يبعد عننا الخبث والخبثاء 
> 
> ...



 ::  بالله عليكي عزيزتي اليمامة  أعطي الموضوع  حقه كاملا  ولا يكون حضورك فيه مجرد مشاركة على الطاير وتوقيع في دفتر الحضور والإنصراف !




> * مـعـنـى الـلـؤم وبـعـض صـفـات اللـئـيـم *  *هنا سوف  نتذاكر معنى اللؤم و بعض صفات اللئيم كي نتجنبها ونحذر غيرنا منها ، ولربّ  شخص متلبس بصفة منها وهو لا يشعر ، وقد أدلى ولم يزل كثير من العلماء  والفضلاء بدلوهم في هذا الباب كما جاء في روضة العقلاء : لزوم الكريم على  هوان ، خيرٌ من صحبة اللئيم   على الإحسان ، وجاء أيضاً عن أبو عمرو بن  العلاء : كن على حذر من الكريم   إذا أهنته ، واللئيم إذا أكرمته ، وفي هذا  المعنى قال المتنبي بيته الذي   سار مسرى الشمس :*
> 
> *إذا  أنت أكرمتَ الكريمَ ملكتهُ .. وإنْ أنتَ أكرمتَ اللئيمَ تمرداوفي  البداية لنرى ما هو معنى اللؤم ؟**قيل في أقرب  معانيه أنه ضد الكرم والنزاهة والشرف والفضل .* *واللئيم    قيل : 
> أنه الدنيء الأصل ، الشحيح النفس ، اللجوج ، السيء الخلق ، وإنما    أردنا فيما نحن بصدده معرفة الشر لاتقاءه على حد قول الشاعر :**
> عرفت الشر لا  للشر ولكن لتوقيه .. ومن لا يعرف الشر من الخير يقع فيه وسأورد ثمانية من  هذه الصفات المذمومة من صفات اللئام ، ولم أقصد حصرها وإنما ذكر أبرزها  متبوعة بشاهد مما تسنى لي الوقوف عليه :*
> 
> *1 - كشف الأسرار : قال ذو  النون : ومن أفشى السر عند الغضب فهو لئيم .وقيل :لايحفظ السر إلا  كل ذي كرمٍ .. والسر عند لئام الناس مبذول.*
> 
> *2 - ملاحظة العيوب  والشماتة بالناس : وجاء  عند النسائي قول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( إستعيذوا بالله من جار السوء  الذي إن رأى خيراً ستره وإن رأى شراً أظهره ).وقال بن المبارك :  المؤمن يطلب المعاذير والمنافق يطلب العثرات وقال  ابن الصيفي : لا يفرح بنكبة إنسان إلا مَن لؤُمَ أصله .وقال الشاعر : إذا ما  الدهر جرّ على أناسٍ .. كلاكلهُ أناخَ بآخرينا فقل للشامتينَ بنا  أفيقوا .. سيلقى الشامتون كما لقينا.*
> ...




ومن هذا الذي قال إن كل الفلاحين زي بعض هي كانت أصابع اليد زي بعض
عشان يكون الفلاحين زي بعض
؟؟؟!!!


فلاح أمريكي

فلاحين من ولاية أوهايو الأمريكية

فلاحين افارقة

فلاحين بوليفيين


فلاحين هنود

فلاحين نيباليين





 









فلاحين مصريين



...وطرالم طم طم!

----------


## اليمامة

الحقيقة مش عارفة يا دكتور جمال 
هل انا اختلفت مع حضرتك فى شىء ؟!
وبالتأكيد لكل منا وجهة نظره
وعموما شكرا لمداخلتك

----------


## الغريب41عام

> بالطبع ...الفلاح خبيث ولئيم ....


كل اناء بما فيه ينضح



> مهما دول ال موديين مصر فى ستين داهيه 
> بيروحوا يجيبوهم من العزب والقرى فى الانتخابات وخش وعلم على الفانوس وتبقى فى الاخر اراده شعبيه


يواد يا مثقف
الا تعلم ان زويل من الفلاحين
الا تعلم ان الشيخ الغزالى من الفلاحين
اكتب كدة فى جوجل اعلام البحيرة
=================
الموضع لم يزعجنى ولكن المشاركتين دول
لا يعبرو عن اى احترام  ليس للفلاح وحسب
بل للانسان بمفهوم عام

----------


## نوورا

*أ عادل

الموضوع للأستطلاع عمرى ما سألت السؤال ده لنفسى
بس عندى قناعة ان كل البشر عندهم قدر مختلف من اللؤم
وقناعة تانية ان البيئة المحيطة بالشخص لها تأثير
ولكن انا أعرف ان الفلاح شخصية طيبة وكريمة وأكيد عنده لؤم زى باقى
الناس لانه زيهم

*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

عزيزتي اليمامة ردي كالتالي باللون الأزرق:




> بص بقى يا سيدى وبحسب علمى يعنى ان اللؤم دا هو نوع من انواع الذكاء والمعايشة والتكيف مع الأوضاع وممكن أقول الفهلوة ..
> وممكن تصنيفه على محملين ..حلو ووحش
> فلو كان حلو اسمه مكر ..والمكر أظن شىء محمود بحسب ما جاء فى القرآن الكريم
> أما لو كان وحش فإسمه خبث ..ربنا يبعد عننا الخبث والخبثاء
> 
> منذ متى  أظن  موجود في قاموس اليمامة.... المكر صفة تتصف بها الثعالب  ولكن الله خير الماكرين وهاكي التفاصيل 
>  
> 
> 
> ...






> الحقيقة مش عارفة يا دكتور جمال 
> هل انا اختلفت مع حضرتك فى شىء ؟!
> وبالتأكيد لكل منا وجهة نظره
> وعموما شكرا لمداخلتك


كل هذا الإختلاف ثم تقولين عزيزتي اليمامة 




> هل انا اختلفت مع حضرتك فى شىء ؟!


مع العلم والتأكيد على أن اللؤم هي صفة الفلاح المنوفي والذي يمثله الرئيس المنوفي المخلوع مبارك

----------


## عادل الشرقاوي

> *أ عادل
> الموضوع للأستطلاع عمرى ما سألت السؤال ده لنفسى
> بس عندى قناعة ان كل البشر عندهم قدر مختلف من اللؤم
> وقناعة تانية ان البيئة المحيطة بالشخص لها تأثير
> ولكن انا أعرف ان الفلاح شخصية طيبة وكريمة وأكيد عنده لؤم زى باقى
> الناس لانه زيهم
> *


اهلاً يا نورا 
والله انا مشغول اليومين دول واسف انى مش متابع الموضوع اوى
لكن هي المسئلة ثقافات واراء ومعايشة واقع بنشوفه وكان السؤال هل تؤمن بوجود ..... ؟
فى ناس شافت ولاحظت اللؤم ده فى بعض من الفلاحين بصرف النظر ان اللؤم موجود فى كل العالم
وفى ناس تانية ماشفتش فاكيد الاراء بتختلف وعلشان كده بنتنقاش ونتكلم علشان نفيد بعض
اما بالنسبة للسؤال .. فانا من النوع اللى بحب اسأل كتير علشان افهم .. واكيد اسئلة كتير الواحد بيخاف حتى يسألها لنفسه
ليه مش عارف !!
انا نفسى حصل اودامى موقف فى عيد الربيع : اتنين بنات ماشيين وحلوين ومتزوقين وكده 
فى وواحد شاب واضح انه فلاح من جلابيته وهيئته واكيد بيشتغل فى سوق او خلافه 
قعد ماشى براحة وراحة كأنه اتكعبل فى طوبة ووقع فى حضن الاتنين  :: 
معلش ياابلة معلش دى الطوبة ..
واحدة منهم بعد الموقف اقعدت تزعق والتانية فضلت تهديها لنتهاء الموقف ..
وبعد مامشيوه ابتسم ابتسامة 
اعتقد انه تحرش بلؤم شديد  لاستخدام طيبة الفلاح المصري لانه لو واحد تانى كان ناوي يتحرش مكنش الموقف ده هينتهى بالسهولة دى
وبعدين يانورا مكلنا فلاحين وانا بالذات اتربيت فى الشرقية لفترة ولحد دلوقتى جدودى واعمامى فى البلد ..
 وجمعت قطن قبل كده معاهم وسحبت الجاموسة على الزريبة زيهم  ::  يعنى انا فلاح وافتخر ..

----------


## oryam

> كل اناء بما فيه ينضح


انا لا اسعي لكسب اصدقاء فالكل لي اخوان...

----------

